# first name, last name



## Alexandra (May 9, 2016)

Και σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε. 

Ο συγγραφέας κάποιων οδηγιών λογισμικού είχε όρεξη για πολυλογία, οπότε έχει συμπεριλάβει τα εξής:

First name, or given name.
Last name, or surname.

Με δεδομένο ότι είστε υποχρεωμένοι να τα μεταφράσετε όλα, πώς θα τα αποδίδατε;

Μικρό όνομα ή βαφτιστικό.
Μεγάλο όνομα ή επίθετο/επώνυμο.

Κάπως αλλιώς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2016)

Όνομα (πλήρες, όχι υποκοριστικά)
Επώνυμο (ένα ή περισσότερα, αναλόγως)

(Θα τους τρελάνουμε εμείς)


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> ...
> Μικρό όνομα ή βαφτιστικό.
> Μεγάλο όνομα ή επίθετο/επώνυμο.
> 
> Κάπως αλλιώς;



Μικρό όνομα ή βαπτιστικό.
Επώνυμο ή επίθετο.


GIGO. Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's off to name we go.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μικρό όνομα ή βαπτιστικό.
> Επώνυμο ή επίθετο.
> 
> GIGO.



Ας είναι όμως με «όνομα», που είναι και το συνηθισμένο σωστό...


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας είναι όμως με «όνομα», που είναι και το συνηθισμένο σωστό...



Ποιο; Το επώνυμο; Μα δεν έχει το όνομα μέσα ακριβώς όπως το surname;
Ή εννοείς το «επίθετο»;

Μπερδεύτηκα με την παρέμβασή σου, Δρα, πάνω που πήγα να τα ξεμπερδέψω.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2016)

Μικρό / Βαφτιστικό όνομα:
Επώνυμο / Επίθετο:


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2016)

...
The game of the name: *βαφτιστικό (όνομα)*.



Jacquelineditor said:


> ...
> Στό λυκείο είχα μιά φίλη μέ το όνομα Janet Rose. Η μάνα της λεγότανε Rose (given name). Mιά μέρα πήγε η μάνα σ’ένα μαγαζί κι' έπεσε.Τή φέρανε στό γραφειο του διευθυντή, οπού έγινε το εξής διάλογο:
> 
> Manager: First name?
> ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ποιο; Το επώνυμο; Μα δεν έχει το όνομα μέσα ακριβώς όπως το surname;
> Ή εννοείς το «επίθετο»;
> 
> Μπερδεύτηκα με την παρέμβασή σου, Δρα, πάνω που πήγα να τα ξεμπερδέψω.



Εννοώ ότι σε κάθε δημόσιο έγγραφο οι στάνταρ καταχωρίσεις είναι *Όνομα* και *Επώνυμο*, άρα θα πρέπει αυτές να τις έχουμε οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοώ ότι σε κάθε δημόσιο έγγραφο οι στάνταρ καταχωρίσεις είναι *Όνομα* και *Επώνυμο*, άρα θα πρέπει αυτές να τις έχουμε οπωσδήποτε.



Α, ΟΚ:



daeman said:


> Μικρό *όνομα *ή βαπτιστικό.
> *Επώνυμο *ή επίθετο.
> ...


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Με δεδομένο ότι είστε υποχρεωμένοι να τα μεταφράσετε όλα, πώς θα τα αποδίδατε;



Εγώ οφείλω να πω ότι ελπίζω αυτός που έβαλε αυτόν τον κανόνα να μην εννοούσε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Διότι ο μεταφραστής κανονικά πρέπει να γράψει τον χαζό κανόνα εκεί που του αξίζει και να μεταφράσει:

Όνομα:
Επώνυμο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Α, ΟΚ:


Εννοούσα σκέτο, χωρίς το «μικρό» :) :).


----------



## Palavra (May 9, 2016)

nickel said:


> Εγώ οφείλω να πω ότι ελπίζω αυτός που έβαλε αυτόν τον κανόνα να μην εννοούσε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Διότι ο μεταφραστής κανονικά πρέπει να γράψει τον χαζό κανόνα εκεί που του αξίζει και να μεταφράσει:
> 
> Όνομα:
> Επώνυμο:



+1 (Μάλλον θέλει να πιάσει US και UK English, γι' αυτό τα γράφει όλα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 9, 2016)

daeman said:


> Μικρό όνομα ή βαπτιστικό.
> Επώνυμο ή επίθετο.





nickel said:


> Μικρό / Βαφτιστικό όνομα:
> Επώνυμο / Επίθετο:





nickel said:


> Εγώ οφείλω να πω ότι ελπίζω αυτός που έβαλε αυτόν τον κανόνα να μην εννοούσε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Διότι ο μεταφραστής κανονικά πρέπει να γράψει τον χαζό κανόνα εκεί που του αξίζει και να μεταφράσει:
> 
> Όνομα:
> Επώνυμο:


Λοιπόν, η πρώτη μου επιλογή ήταν ακριβώς αυτά που γράψατε κι οι δυο σας. Στη συνέχεια είπα, βρε δεν πάει στο..., και έγραψα "όνομα/επώνυμο". 

Τι άλλο να πω πλην του ότι "αν δεν ταιριάζαμε, δεν θα συμπεθεριάζαμε".


----------

